# impossible d'activer mon ipad



## GwLudd (12 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,


Ma nièce possède un Ipad wifi modèle A1432 qui depuis quelques jours reste bloquer au démarrage.

Il y a quelques jours le petit frère a manipuler la tablette et depuis celle-ci indique Ipad désactivé et en dessous Se connecter a Itunes.
Le mot de pass qu'il y avait sur la tablette n'est même pas demandé.
Quand je connecte l'ipad a itunes, il m'oblige a mettre a jour la tablette mais voila je suis à l'étranger et la connection internet n'est pas terrible du tout.
Quand j'essai de télécharger la maj, ça m'indique 50jours+ pour la télécharger et avec des interruptions tous le temps du téléchargement
Je suis allé dans un cyber dans la semaine ou j'ai réussi à télécharger la maj mais j'ai eu une erreur 4000 quelquechose ..
1 semaine que j'essai de télécharger la maj en vain..

Est-ce qu'il y a une autre solution pour activer la tablette sans la mettre à jour svp ?
Existe-t'il une autre solution à ce problème.



Merci de toute l'aide que vous apporterez pour me sortir de cette situation


----------



## adixya (12 Janvier 2015)

Je n'arrive pas à copier coller un lien sur ce forum depuis l'iPhone que ce soit via l'appli ou sur safari je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Mais fais une recherche Google pour "iPhone soft corriger l'erreur itunes ne peut pas lire le contenu de l'iPhone" et c'est le premier lien qui sort.


----------



## GwLudd (13 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour le lien je vais tester ça


----------

